
‘White supremacy’ is really about white degeneracy - neo4sure
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/nov/28/white-supremacy-degeneracy-far-right-populists
======
neo4sure
"What I think we are seeing is something rawer, a lust for power, coupled with
an unvarnished hatred of non-white others that sees little need to disguise
itself."

So many articles to read to try to understand this problem.

